# The PSSA (Pet Shop Staff Anonymous) thread



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

We are seeing quite a few threads of late about how bad pet shops are & have had plenty of examples of why some people think pet shops are bad.

So come on fellow pet shop staff, post in this thread if you work in a pet shop. You don't have to name the pet shop, just come forward & state if you work in a pet shop. It will be interesting to see how many members work in pet shops.

I work in a pet shop in Preston, & love it! My collegue is also a member on here who will no doubt come along soon.
:2thumb:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I work in a Reptile shop part time. Absolutely love the job and all the animals i get to work with. Ive been bitten, scratched and projectile peed on, tail whipped, constricted and had a few narrow misses with tarantulas and loved every minute of it. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also managed to get over my fear of snakes (mostly) even if i was laughed at for squealing when a baby corn hissed at me. :lol2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I wish I had a job in a pet shop you jammy buggers :notworthy:.
Hmmmmm part time at Neon Gecko.....
One can dream...


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi my name is Evie and I work in a pet shop. 
OMG that feels better - maybe now I can begin the recovery process. It's so good to know i am not the only one :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

which shop Zoo Man? or pm me if you don't want public details.. could come in useful to know if i need any bits... which i do

internal fish tank filter, possibly a dimming stat and a UV starter & tube.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> Hi my name is Evie and I work in a pet shop.
> OMG that feels better - maybe now I can begin the recovery process. It's so good to know i am not the only one :lol2:


Yay! Here she is! :lol2:


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

I work in a specialist reptile shop on a Friday :2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i work in a pet shop down south. love every minute apart from the crappy spiders. sorry!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i was going to work in a pet shop but then they got big spiders so i didn;t want to! lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Everyone knows where I work! :lol2:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

work in a pet shop on sundays and a reptile shop on saturdays :2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I previously worked in the trade in Manchester for nearly 8 years... Came to Jersey and tried to rehabilitate myself only to relapse into 6 months of managing an aquatics shop here :blush: lol

I'm keeping my nose clean at Durrell, but I suspect I may one day be tempted again and open my own business... lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:welcome:
This is great, more people than I thought! Keep em coming guys!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm not saying what shop I own :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

i used to work in a reptile shop:2thumb:


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Everyone knows where I work! :lol2:


 I'm with her. She tells me wut 2 do!..and think..and eat...it's great really. Uni gettin in th' way though. Who needs engineering when you got reptiles! *grumble9amclasseseverydaythissemesterbbl*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Any more for any more?


----------



## kermit (Jul 2, 2007)

I work in pet shop love it and like to think we have a good rep.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I worked in a reptile importers and pet shop for a few years but it was a while ago (durring the late seventies).
I do have several local pet shops that ring me up when they get asked questions they can't answer.

Given the amount of differing views and sometimes wrong information given out on forums (all forums, not just RFUK) I do find it interesting that everyone feels that pet shop staff should be experts on all the animals they sell. It is as much the duty of the person buying the animal to know about it, as it is the duty of the pet shop that sells it. 
Has anyone ever asked a member of staff in a DIY store how to repair a dripping tap or a super market emplyee how to cook beef wellington?

Natrix


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

Natrix said:


> I worked in a reptile importers and pet shop for a few years but it was a while ago (durring the late seventies).
> I do have several local pet shops that ring me up when they get asked questions they can't answer.
> 
> Given the amount of differing views and sometimes wrong information given out on forums (all forums, not just RFUK) I do find it interesting that everyone feels that pet shop staff should be experts on all the animals they sell. It is as much the duty of the person buying the animal to know about it, as it is the duty of the pet shop that sells it.
> ...


exactly my views too


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

neongecko!
thats where i work lol


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah Neon Gecko. Is Tom McKenzie still around?


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

nah tam done a runner few years back,last I heard he was teaching English to spanish kids


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Natrix said:


> I worked in a reptile importers and pet shop for a few years but it was a while ago (durring the late seventies).
> I do have several local pet shops that ring me up when they get asked questions they can't answer.
> 
> Given the amount of differing views and sometimes wrong information given out on forums (all forums, not just RFUK) I do find it interesting that everyone feels that pet shop staff should be experts on all the animals they sell. It is as much the duty of the person buying the animal to know about it, as it is the duty of the pet shop that sells it.
> ...


Never a truer word spoken! Bravo that man! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Now that we are all assembled, its time to turn the tables on the people who come into our shops & whinge. 

What stupid, idiotic or just plain dumb things have you had customers ask, say or do when visiting your shops?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Stupid questions asked in petshops:

was once asked how someone could get rid of fleas in their sugar!
I have been asked when a poodle puppy would grow into a lion clip, 
how big should sand sheets be for a round cage, 
When will a litter of puppies tails fall off,
'My 6 week old puppy will sit but it won't stay, how can I train it'. 

I have been told that reptiles don't have pathogens so they are great for people with allergies.

Pet shop peeps share your stories of blatent stupidity from people who frequent pet shops, just so everyone knows it isn't all one sided and we have to put up with a lot of crap. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have had people who have seen the guinea pigs & shrieked "Arr, look at the hamsters!"

I have had someone ask me if they could keep a hamster outside in a hutch with their rabbit!

I had one woman who was planning a relative's wedding who wanted to buy 50 male Siamese Fighting Fish. They were to be the centre piece of each table, in a small vase!

I had someone who wondered why their canary was going bald. Then they told me it shared a small cage with a Ring-Necked Parakeet!

Mmm,..........there are plenty more, just can't think just now..........


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

I'll never forget the chap who bought a juvenile Plumed Basilisk off a breeder and then came into our Cadnam store telling us that our juvenile CB Water Dragons were actually 'Plumed Basilisks'. The poor bloke was insistent even though these were bred in store... Easy-ish enough mistake to make, but really...

Or the woman who gave me a dressing down for telling her that her tortoises needed suitable UV light. She was the rudest women i've encountered in the shop, and although i'd tried to give her some helpful advice she very kindly informed me that her tortoises came from a breeder who insisted UV light was not needed on an indoor tortoise table 'and i trust the breeder rather than you as they've supplied the BBC' (or words to that effect). Wow i thought!... The mighty Beeb. Poor tortoises, if it's David Dickinson that owns them now i do hope the tortoises have a more 'natural' glow about them as last i heard 'Ambre Solaire No Streaks' was not recommended as an alternative UVB for these chelonia. Cheap as chips.


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

had a dude walk into my shop. Stop dead and say those chameleons should be kept on water as a substrate, was usin coconut bark, told him that it did the job well,there is all sorts of cons to having WATER in a wooden viv and that there was in fact cycling water in the enclosure.

this was obviously some idiot,probs been on a forum like this for about 2 seconds and considered himself an expert...egit

btw he stormed out after I explained my point of view.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I even had one stuck up woman come in the shop, ask me directions to somewhere, & when I told her I didn't know where it was, she went off on one, & starting bellowing "Are you clueless? He's clueless!" Mad cow
:lol2:


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

mad cow 
very informative mate

people genuinely do forget that if it wasnt for pet shops,our hobby wouldnt exist.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Absolutely Willythegame! :2thumb:


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

bet i well sounded like a preacher then lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No, not at all!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Willythegame said:


> mad cow
> very informative mate
> 
> people genuinely do forget that if it wasnt for pet shops,our hobby wouldnt exist.


Whilst true, it is also because of the number of bad pet shops and the attitude of some people in the business, that we have such a bad reputation on forums etc


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

My father owns a pet shop that i used to work in when i was younger. I only work now if he's really struggling for staff.

I do happen to be his reptile go to person and if he gets asked something he doesnt know he will ring me to see if i can help


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Natrix said:


> I worked in a reptile importers and pet shop for a few years but it was a while ago (durring the late seventies).
> I do have several local pet shops that ring me up when they get asked questions they can't answer.
> 
> Given the amount of differing views and sometimes wrong information given out on forums (all forums, not just RFUK) I do find it interesting that everyone feels that pet shop staff should be experts on all the animals they sell. It is as much the duty of the person buying the animal to know about it, as it is the duty of the pet shop that sells it.
> ...


Sorry I cannot agree with this at all, what a complete load of :censor: you cannot possibly compare selling an inanimate object with selling an animal. :bash:If you do not know how to care for an animal you most certainly should not be selling one. While you would not be expected to know every fact about a particular breed, you must be able to give good advice on how to properly care for the animal you are about to sell. I also believe that every pet shop whether exotic or not has a duty to ensure that the next custodian is fit to properly care for the animal being sold. These are living creatures you do not OWN them you are paying for the pleasure of caring for them.:bash:

The new custodian must also take responsibilty for properly researching the animal they are going to purchase, but this is very much a joint responsibility between pet shop and customer.

There is a lot of bad information given out on forums, which is why if I want serious advice I goto my local shop and ask because I know they know what they are talking about. If I thought for one minute they didn't then I wouldn't have bought anything from them in the first place.


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

I've once had someone threaten to shoot me beacuse I would not sell him a group of Frontosa cichlids to go in with 2 oscars. All this on xmas eve!

Have one lad who insisted his mate has got a californian anaconda, and one who apperently has a Komodo dragon that crawls around his bedroom.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I manage the site for Cardiff Rep Centre, but I have my work with the reptiles 

Bitten, Scratched, Yet to be excreted on!:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

cuddles said:


> I've once had someone threaten to shoot me beacuse I would not sell him a group of Frontosa cichlids to go in with 2 oscars. All this on xmas eve!
> 
> Have one lad who insisted his mate has got a californian anaconda, and one who apperently has a Komodo dragon that crawls around his bedroom.


Haha, unbelievable! 

I have had someone try to sell me a 'decorated dragon'! He said it was like a Bearded Dragon, but had six tail ends, & was all different colours! Mmm, right! And he had a wolf-dog hybrid at home too! Ooookaaayyyy!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I used to work in a reptile shop (for over 2 years) and it was fantastic 
couldnt fault the boss at all!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i run a reptile dept and asistant manage the rest of pet shop its great just a shame we have to have customers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

this is my favourite customer walks in and says"id like a bulb for my lizard /tortoise"so you reply "what colour would you like and bayonet or screw fitting "with this they look at you like a moron and say "i dont know i got one before from here "do they really not know wat they have in there vivs ive had people get abusive because i dont know what bloody light bulb they have in there viv in there house


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

my good mates own a pet shop and i occasionally sell a thing or 2 when its busy and people ask me (im there a lot and behind counter so i tend to get asked!) i really enjoy it! 



im thinking i should ask for wages .... :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

penfold said:


> this is my favourite customer walks in and says"id like a bulb for my lizard /tortoise"so you reply "what colour would you like and bayonet or screw fitting "with this they look at you like a moron and say "i dont know i got one before from here "do they really not know wat they have in there vivs ive had people get abusive because i dont know what bloody light bulb they have in there viv in there house


:lol2: You would not believe how many times that happens here.

And also the classic "I'd like some food please" "what sort of food?" "umm... bugs" "what sort of bugs?" "i got them last here last week.." "crickets? locusts? mealworms? waxworms?" and then they get all confused and flustered and I have to walk them through "ok.. what lizard do you have... how big is it... " etc. Is it that hard to remember what your lizard eats :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i want to work in a reptile/pet store  no fair


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Athravan said:


> :lol2: You would not believe how many times that happens here.
> 
> And also the classic "I'd like some food please" "what sort of food?" "umm... bugs" "what sort of bugs?" "i got them last here last week.." "crickets? locusts? mealworms? waxworms?" and then they get all confused and flustered and I have to walk them through "ok.. what lizard do you have... how big is it... " etc. Is it that hard to remember what your lizard eats :lol2:


 yep thats the other or "can i have a mouse for my snake" you ask wat size "i dont know a mouse"


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

I love it when people came in and asked for a rabbit or a mouse or a hamster, and get one out the freezer. How am i meant to know they mean live???


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

To be honest, about 95% of our customers are brilliant.........but the odd few make my brains begin to dribble out of my ears sometimes.

My trickiest challenge was trying to discuss the care of beardies to a man who spoke no English whatsoever. 
He was brilliant though. He took advice, bought the set up I told him to and not the one he wanted. Then I brought him to our computer and got up the Polish google page and made him google his own care sheet since he couldn't read ours. 
That was a year ago and his beardie is thriving - he shows me photos on his phone regularly.

I also had great difficulty with a deaf lady who could only sign. She was having a problem with her water chemistry in her tank. Trying to explain all that with limited communication tools was taxing but we got there in the end.

I love my job; animals, quirky people (and a few nomal ones), great co-workers and today I even quite like my boss (but only a little bit).


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

Evie said:


> I also had great difficulty with a deaf lady who could only sign. She was having a problem with her water chemistry in her tank. Trying to explain all that with limited communication tools was taxing but we got there in the end.


We have a deaf girl who's semi-regular. One of our employees knows a bit of sign, but usually we just give her some paper  Fortunately she reads lips so the conversation isn't too bad.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Everyone knows where I work! :lol2:


 i dont, can you tell me lololol



Lucifus said:


> Also managed to get over my fear of snakes (mostly) even if i was laughed at for squealing when a baby corn hissed at me. :lol2:


 My wife still laughs at me, i dont squeal like a baby, but just jumpy as i dont wanna get bitten


----------



## smileyculture (Jul 28, 2006)

Honestly - live in my world for a bit - would make a great movie.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

i work in a pet/rep shop


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

penfold said:


> this is my favourite customer walks in and says"id like a bulb for my lizard /tortoise"so you reply "what colour would you like and bayonet or screw fitting "with this they look at you like a moron and say "i dont know i got one before from here "do they really not know wat they have in there vivs ive had people get abusive because i dont know what bloody light bulb they have in there viv in there house


Yep, definate classic the bulb one! How on earth can they not know what bulb they use? The majority of the customers who come to buy new bulbs from us are like this to be honest! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> To be honest, about 95% of our customers are brilliant.........but the odd few make my brains begin to dribble out of my ears sometimes.
> 
> My trickiest challenge was trying to discuss the care of beardies to a man who spoke no English whatsoever.
> He was brilliant though. He took advice, bought the set up I told him to and not the one he wanted. Then I brought him to our computer and got up the Polish google page and made him google his own care sheet since he couldn't read ours.
> ...


Aww, shucks, thanks hun!

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Also, you know when people say dogs look like their owners (or is it the other way around?)...........

Anyway, myself & Evie have talked about this. A lady came into the shop & Evie said to me "what breed of dog do you think she has?". I looked at the woman & answered "Afghan Hound". I was correct! The woman is nuts!
:lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Also, you know when people say dogs look like their owners (or is it the other way around?)...........
> 
> Anyway, myself & Evie have talked about this. A lady came into the shop & Evie said to me "what breed of dog do you think she has?". I looked at the woman & answered "Afghan Hound". I was correct! The woman is nuts!
> :lol2:


This being the same woman who refuses to talk to Claire 'cos she's far too young and pretty to know anything :lol2:
Of course she's quite happy to talk to us ugly old sods :whip:


----------



## lukeloveslizards (Oct 13, 2008)

lol im going to the zoo for work experience next yr cnt wait the reptile section at the west midlands is great the got rattles and loads more:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> This being the same woman who refuses to talk to Claire 'cos she's far too young and pretty to know anything :lol2:
> Of course she's quite happy to talk to us ugly old sods :whip:


Speak for yourself, cheeky cow! :lol2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay - owner of pet shop, well, director anyway ... Shropshire Exotics.

At last a thread where shop keepers/workers can get their own back on the public!!


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

lol bet clare is well chuffed

got that when i was younger,people would rather speak to the older dudes, or maybe was it because im pretty ?


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

I got a job in a pet shop I start tomorrow cant wait!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

How was your first day at work Magik?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Had some woman ring the shop today asking if we sold owls! Yes, OWLS! I told her we didn't sell owls. She then asked if I knew of any other pet shops that sell owls! I told her that no pet shops would sell owls, & that she would need to do lots of research before getting an owl.

As if!........:lol2:


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

I work part time at a pet shop :2thumb:


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> How was your first day at work Magik?


It was tiring Zo-Man my first day was Thursday's which is delivery day we had 7 pallets of kennels,vivs,dog food,cat food,fishtanks,aquariums everything I was wrecked by the time I got off at 7:30

Friday was much better I was just cleaning vivs giving the reps fresh water spraying what needed to be fed dealt with all the inverts and stuff and the staff are good fun Im really enjoying it!(Except for the few customers that complained about some of the price of the animals its not like I own the shop and can make up the prices:devil


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Had some woman ring the shop today asking if we sold owls! Yes, OWLS! I told her we didn't sell owls. She then asked if I knew of any other pet shops that sell owls! I told her that no pet shops would sell owls, & that she would need to do lots of research before getting an owl.
> 
> As if!........:lol2:


We have a couple of Marmosets and everybody is always asking if they can buy them and keep them in bird cages:devil::devil:

Needless to say they were told were to go!And they kept offering me "a few quid for yourself" if I sold them for cheap!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Magik said:


> We have a couple of Marmosets and everybody is always asking if they can buy them and keep them in bird cages:devil::devil:
> 
> Needless to say they were told were to go!And they kept offering me "a few quid for yourself" if I sold them for cheap!!


:lol2: I get people do that all the time. "Will you do me a deal if it's cash?" wink wink.. why? I pay taxes on it all the same, it just goes into the till then straight down to the bank... And people say things like "I don't need any paperwork if you do it for xx cheaper". As if i'm charging people extra for a receipt and a caresheet, I don't think so.

Or "How about £50 and £10 for yourself? I won't tell" wink wink... :lol2:


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Athravan said:


> :lol2: I get people do that all the time. "Will you do me a deal if it's cash?" wink wink.. why? I pay taxes on it all the same, it just goes into the till then straight down to the bank... And people say things like "I don't need any paperwork if you do it for xx cheaper". As if i'm charging people extra for a receipt and a caresheet, I don't think so.
> 
> Or "How about £50 and £10 for yourself? I won't tell" wink wink... :lol2:



I wouldnt mind but I dont even work in the shop a week and people are asking me like I own the shop one guy who came in trying to buy them apparently has been in every day and asked every member of staff if they would steal the Marmosets and then sell them to him for 200 euro each:lol2:

Shop owners :notworthy:I never realized there was so much going on behind closed doors well done for setting up shops and keeping them running I was a bit naive and thought it was all playing with animals!!I WISH:2thumb:


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Had some woman ring the shop today asking if we sold owls! Yes, OWLS! I told her we didn't sell owls. She then asked if I knew of any other pet shops that sell owls! I told her that no pet shops would sell owls, & that she would need to do lots of research before getting an owl.
> 
> As if!........:lol2:


i bet she had been watching harry potter or something and decided ooo i want an owl


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, another query!

Which type of customer do you think are the most picky/hard to please/particular?

For me it has to be fish customers! "Can I have 5 of your biggest Neon Tetras?" "I want that particular plec" etc.

A close second would be Canary customers! I have left many a customer waiting next to the canary cage waiting to hear one sing. hehe


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, another query!
> 
> Which type of customer do you think are the most picky/hard to please/particular?
> 
> ...


The ones who ask your advice and then promptly disagree because their mate/the breeder/great uncle Frank says different. YAWN.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> The ones who ask your advice and then promptly disagree because their mate/the breeder/great uncle Frank says different. YAWN.


:lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love it when our animals get extra special homes with extra special people though - and I think we do really well in that respect...... perhaps we are just too uncivil to the ones who don't fulfill our expectations!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Two excellent conversations today:
First thing this morning

Customer: Do you have any hard rubber balls on a rope?

Me: Sorry we have none at the moment but they are on order and we are awaiting delivery.

Customer: It was a really good one, it went a long way when you threw it. Don't you have any then?

Me: No sorry, it will be later in the week.

Customer: So you have none now then?

Me: No sorry.

Customer: Have you none round the back?

Me: No sorry

Customer: Don’t you have any at all?

Me: No, not until later in the week.

Customer: But I want to take my dog out now.

Me: I’m sorry but we don’t have any here right now.

Customer: I really want one now. You don’t have any then?

Me. No I’m sorry, try later this week if you don’t manage to find one elsewhere.

ARGGGHHH!

Later on I had a complete moron:

Him: If I wanted to buy one of these snakes, what would I need to keep it?
Me: Here’s a starter kit etc……
Him: (Interupts)What happens when it grows?
Me: Well you get bigger enclosures as the snake grows.
Him: Well I won’t want it when it’s big, what will I do with it when it’s big?
Me: Well it will be best if you don’t buy it in the first place won’t it.
What an oxygen thief!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i work in a pet shop and i like to think we're bloody good - we are pretty ethic based and wont hesitate to refuse a sale if we dont think your up to it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

hardest customers are know it alls - especially ones that dont own snakes

"this is a male corn snake"

"looks like a female to me"

"it was probed male so we are sure its a male"

"well i think its a female becuase the tail is short"

:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> Two excellent conversations today:
> First thing this morning
> 
> Customer: Do you have any hard rubber balls on a rope?
> ...


HAHAHAHA!!!

See, I have a few days off & look what happens??? 

God, I'm sorry I missed these 2 plonkers! 
:lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Had a good one today Zooey. 
Telephone call:
Caller: How much for a bearded dragon set up?
Claire: quoted the price and explained what was included.
Caller: How much if I get some of the bits from somewhere else?
Claire: Which bits?
Caller: I don't know yet............................. !?!

Bonkers !:lol2:


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

ah nice to see the gang in force


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I work in a pet shop in Preston, & love it! My collegue is also a member on here who will no doubt come along soon.
> :2thumb:


 
i do volenteer work on saturdays in a pet shop in preston . . .

is it the same one p.m plzz which one you work in jw !!!???


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i work voluntary at weekends at a reptile shop i love it there also it gives me great expirience for the future 
sometimes my boss gives me rep equipment for helping him out :lol2:


----------



## lily-jo (Mar 27, 2008)

me! me! i work in a pet shop!!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

i love working in the pet shop it is just soo much fun i love the reps 
i love changing their water and watching them eat 
sorry im quite wierd like that :grin1:
shame i only have time to work saturdays 


omg i cant find it but whoever said they where going to work in a zoo next year good luck i woudl love to do that as well but love the pet shop too much !! only worked there for bout a month!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> Had a good one today Zooey.
> Telephone call:
> Caller: How much for a bearded dragon set up?
> Claire: quoted the price and explained what was included.
> ...


HaHa, they must all come out when I'm off!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> i do volenteer work on saturdays in a pet shop in preston . . .
> 
> is it the same one p.m plzz which one you work in jw !!!???


Its me Charlotte, Colin! hehe :2thumb:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

I had an old lady come in today.. she wanted a "bulb" for her daughters beardie. so i asked what colour and she said redish.. so i asked what fitting she said she didnt know it was just round.. so i asked if she knew the wattage.. and again she said no its just a round "bulb". after a few mins of getting nowhere fast she decided to call her daughter. after talking to her for a few seconds she passed the phone to me.. and found out it wasn't a "bulb" it was a new water BOWL!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha, bless the old dear! We have one old lady who comes in the shop about 2 or 3 times a week. She drives us all mad as she is as mad as a box of frogs! hehe


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

How are the pet shop staff doing? 
Do we have any new additions?
Im still working in the pet shop and still loving it! =D


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am Lynda and I work full time in a pet shop.


Fire at will lol. I love my job and pride myself in caring for the animals to the best of my ability. so if you ever see me posting a wrong thing please pm me and tell me =]


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Hii!
There will be no firing at you dont worry not on this thread! 
I work voulenter (sp) at a pet shop! its great !


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I work at lfs. most annoying thing customers do is do this head twittch and say "fish?" you feel like saying "yes ur right they r!" lol.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a perosn ask for fish the other day and he wanted some black moor's and said 'can i have the ones with the biggest eyes?' !!!!! i just gave him the first 2 i caught!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> I had a perosn ask for fish the other day and he wanted some black moor's and said 'can i have the ones with the biggest eyes?' !!!!! i just gave him the first 2 i caught!


 

Lol. know what you mean! I hate selling ppl goldfish, when they come in and say " can we have some of your small goldfish t go in a bowl!"


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Haha!!! some costumers make me giggle!

A women came in this weekend and was looking at the reptiles i asked if she was ok and she said yes just looking for a pet that my son can handle, so he pointed at the bearded dragons, i informed her on what she would need and answered her questions, she then said can i return it if my son gets bored with it or should i sell it?!! 

They left with 2 goldifsh!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

i'd love to work with reptiles or any animals, i work with teenagers tho so i guess they're a kind of animal :lol2:


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I work in a pet shop. I get bombarded with stupid questions every single day. Starting to hate my job. 
But I loves my discount!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Charlottie said:


> I had a perosn ask for fish the other day and he wanted some black moor's and said 'can i have the ones with the biggest eyes?' !!!!! i just gave him the first 2 i caught!


That's just lazy, they aren't exactly difficult to catch. If someone wanted a particular fish i would always make the effort to get it for them. Different story if they want a particular WCMM, Danio, neon etc. If they asked for that i'd just hand them the net and say "there you go, you catch it...." :whistling2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I know but i dont want to stress the rest of the fish out and most of them have the same sized eyes :lol2:


----------



## Wunderboa! (Sep 12, 2008)

I work in a reptile shop!:2thumb:


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

i work in a pet store also.

the best one was a foreign lady asking if she could keep a hamster in a old ragu jar :S


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

had a lady today phone and ask if we could send her some live quails - explained that we only deal in live insects, she said i know that i have read your website..??? Best one was somebody wanting a live animal - pig, cow, sheep wasnt to fussed but he really needed it posted for his barbecue at the weekend!


----------



## Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

*What does this achive*

Hi all I was wondering by getting members to state if they work in a pet shop what this achives, I cannot see all the members saying I work in a pet shop makes any differents unless there is any breach of the animal welfare act and that is brought to light, otherwise it seems pointless you might as well say you work in a zoo or on a farm.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

i work in a pet shop


----------



## Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

*Does it Makes any difference*

Hi all I was wondering by getting members to state if they work in a pet shop what this achives, I cannot see all the members saying I work in a pet shop makes any differents unless there is any breach of the animal welfare act and that is brought to light, otherwise it seems pointless you might as well say you work in a zoo or on a farm.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

youve just posted that, why post it twice?


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Betty said:


> Hi all I was wondering by getting members to state if they work in a pet shop what this achives, I cannot see all the members saying I work in a pet shop makes any differents unless there is any breach of the animal welfare act and that is brought to light, otherwise it seems pointless you might as well say you work in a zoo or on a farm.


 
Its a thread where like minded people can discus some of the finer points of working in a pet shop and the morons we sometimes have to deal with.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Dave-Flames said:


> Its a thread where like minded people can discus some of the finer points of working in a pet shop and the morons we sometimes have to deal with.


Haha! Tell it like it is Dave!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Dave-Flames said:


> Its a thread where like minded people can discus some of the finer points of working in a pet shop and the morons we sometimes have to deal with.


Well said !


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

you people are lucky!

I'm going to CV spam pet shops who deal in exotics(reps, inverts etc) In Notts. I got my google maps of shops in Notts, I've figured out ones which do more then mice and rabbits.:lol2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I done work experiance at an aquatics centre


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I used to work in a pet shop a few years ago before ill health put an end to it I was never paid lol as it was run by a friend but had some great fun there and really miss it. Mind you I still go to my local reptile shop and if they are bit busy help out with any questions I can answer etc. 
But I must admit it isnt just the patrons that can come up with some really silly questions I remember one occasion when we had a very niave work experience person with us and they were asked for a dozen locusts by a customer, their response was to turn round and ask how many was in a dozen to which they were told 27 by the boss lol (he thought they was mucking about until they looked up at he customer and said sorry but we dont have a dozen at the moment as we only have 23) The customer had a very hard time keeping a straight face lol.The poor work experience could not understand why we were all trying to keep from laughing.
But i must agree that some customers do come out with some really stupid questions like can i keep this boa in with my royal as I only want to have one viv but both snakes?
THey were most annoyed when told they wouldnt be able to purchase the boa form us


----------

